# K3 Touch. A BIG ask.



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi all. This is a big ask but if anyone has a K3 Touch (the model with the timer adjuster underneath the grinder) and is happy to take the base off and take a photo of the PC assembly I would be eternally grateful & would owe you a big drink







. The base is held on with 4 screws. A big ask I know!


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

I can do this on Monday for you (grinder is at work)


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

MSM said:


> I can do this on Monday for you (grinder is at work)


You are a legend. Please be careful with your grinder though......!!!!


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

No prob...

http://s15.postimg.org/btlgii6mj/image.jpg









I have labelled the image as best I can.

Cable 3 looks as if it goes to the motor - hard to see as it disappear towards the top of the grinder.

Cables 5 and 6 seem to go to the little micro-switch but it is hard to see as they disappear towards the top of the grinder.

Hope it helps a little.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

shaunclarke said:


> & would owe you a big drink


is that like a starbucks Venti ?


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

MSM. I cant thank you enough for this. I owe you one mate!!!!









This is exactly what I needed to know. Thank you!!!!!!!!!

All I need to do now is get hold of one of these boards.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

h1udd said:


> is that like a starbucks Venti ?


I reckon MSM is sweet enough!


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

WOW! hehe









Glad I could help


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

MSM said:


> WOW! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... Just to clear that comment up..I was referring to the 25 teaspoons of sugar claimed to be in a Venti...!


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

lol - so what happened to the old PCB?


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

It never had one. After I brought it I realised it was the PUSH version despite the label sayings its a TOUCH. Basically its exactly the same but doesn't have the timed dosing. When you press the dose lever with your portafilter, its either on or off.

Apparently its very simple to add the board but I cant get hold of one. Compak Spain initially said they could supply the board but now they say they cant. I can buy a 240v timer board from Fleaby (From China) relatively cheap and try and modify it myself but a wiring diagram would be desirable but still no substitute for the proper part. I generally weigh my dose or if I am in a hurry, I roughly know how much to dose. I would like the timer for the missus so she can just press and dose when she makes her cappa.


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

Top guy MSM, such a great community us coffee people.


----------

